# Tecumseh Carb



## Skids (Dec 19, 2012)

(1989 Toro 824 Powershift) It looks like all my off- season efforts are going to pay off. New auger and impeller bearings, straightened and reinforced bent auger, new belts, and installed a used diff axle. When it DID throw, it threw very well indeed. The problem is I also rebuilt the carb- I got the engine running well, but of course it's impossible to simulate load until the snow flies. This weekend we got a heavy icy mess in the Boston area. The second the machine would load up, it died. Went through the adjustment procedure several times to no avail. Backed out the power adjustment screw, still died. Just to get through, as a last ditch I installed the old mixture screw, which has a different profile than the replacement. I got it to run, but experienced that classic Tecumseh surging. I'll pull the carb again, and check the slow-speed pickup for blockage. Nonetheless, I still like the idea of starting fresh, so I'm thinking of a new carb. Anyone have any thoughts on these $40 ones on eBay? Or should I not be so cheap and shell out the extra 40 for an OEM?


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

The $40 ones are made by Oregon I think. I have heard good things about them but I don't think factory rebuild kits or parts work on them.


----------



## jpilk99 (Nov 29, 2012)

If you haven't bought a new carb yet, I'd suggest a $7.50 rebuild kit. Actually, if you just clean that carb right I bet you'll fix her. I just bough a used '96 PowerShift 1028 and it was doing the "surge" you mention. Turned out the air mixture bleed needle was dirty. Cleaned it, and the whole carb while it was off... RUNS NEW.

Just a thought. Good luck.


----------



## Skids (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks- I did rebuild the carb, cleaned it thoroughly, and went through the adjustment procedure several times. I know it's a bit of an investment, but I like the idea of a fresh start- the new carb arrived today, and it'll go on after the holiday- no snow in the forecast just yet.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Sometimes you can clean a carb till your blue in the face and it still won't run right. Let us know how the new carb works. It does seem strange though that your replacement kit was different than the original. All the ones I have replaced were always exactly alike.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I bought a new aftermarket carb for my 5 HP Tech after rebuilding and being driving crazy. Soaking the carb over night several times. etc. I am sure you all know the routine.

The replacement was slightly different but it worked fine.

The bowl was slightly different(did not have the drain valve). It used a different gasket. The float was plastic vs metal. Hard to compare the insides very well.

Bottom line it worked and was half the price. We will see how it holds up over time.

I try to stay away from gas with ethanol. It can sometimes be hard to do but if you can it is well worth a few extra dollars.


----------

